# Best Detailer Spray?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I require the following:

Soft clear coat safe,
Remove stubborn water marks,
Safe on 'dry' lightly soiled paint,
Safe on existing wax and sealant,
Good as drying aid,
Cost effective,

The paint is swirl free but I have water marks from washing. I need to keep the paint swirl free, even when wiping the car dry to remove light dirt and water marks.

I have "Astonish Spray N Shine" but I don't know if it will sufficiently lubricate or if it's wax and sealant safe.

My local parts store has "Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine" on offer for £7.50. Will this suffice?

Thank you.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Koch chemie fse is great at water spots , leaves a nice shine and is good value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you’ve got soft paint, get the BSD and mix it 50/50 with Chemical Guys V7. Works a treat on my fussy supersoft Black Honda paint.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

With Sonax BSD, you can if you want even lose all other waxes etc. It leaves a sealant lasting months.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Does BSD remove water marks as good as Koch chemie fse? I do have a lot of water marks left over from my wash the other day.
I don't want to be mixing products because it won't be cost effective for me.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Does BSD remove water marks as good as Koch chemie fse? I do have a lot of water marks left over from my wash the other day.
> I don't want to be mixing products because it won't be cost effective for me.


Koch Chemie FSE is the daddy for getting rid of water marks,i have used a lot of detailing sprays and have not found one that deals with water marks as good as KC-FSE.SJ.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> Koch Chemie FSE is the daddy for getting rid of water marks,i have used a lot of detailing sprays and have not found one that deals with water marks as good as KC-FSE.SJ.


Is it safe for sealants and does it provide a protect-ant of it's own?
How well does BSD handle water marks?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Is it safe for sealants and does it provide a protect-ant of it's own?
> How well does BSD handle water marks?


Most if not all quick detailers will Be LSP safe and will leave a little protection behind,BSD is easily the best for protection longevity,but it seems that you are looking a product that is a master of all lol,maybe buy both and see if you can give them a 50/50 mix and see what you get,in all honesty its a mix I have not tried yet...SJ.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

isnt Koch Chemie FSE acid based, and not wax/sealant safe?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Fairtony said:


> isnt Koch Chemie FSE acid based, and not wax/sealant safe?


Acid based,i should hope not!!!:lol:.SJ.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I assume it's not acid based?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> I assume it's not acid based?


Don't worry yourself mate its not.SJ.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Koch Chemie FSE is an acidic version of Quick Shine (QS) to aid with water spot removal. 

But it isn’t acid based. 

If you don’t have to deal with water spots, get the QS instead; this can be used on interior hard surfaces as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Shiny said:


> If you've got soft paint, get the BSD and mix it 50/50 with Chemical Guys V7. Works a treat on my fussy supersoft Black Honda paint.


Give autobrite berry blast a go, my Civic loves the lubricity of the stuff, it just glides on.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

tosh said:


> Koch Chemie FSE is an acidic version of Quick Shine (QS) to aid with water spot removal.
> 
> But it isn't acid based.
> 
> ...


So at the risk of embarrassing myself further. It is wax safe and is safe for regular use? I always steered clear cos of the Forensic Detailing video on the product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

tosh said:


> Koch Chemie FSE is an acidic version of Quick Shine (QS) to aid with water spot removal.
> 
> But it isn't acid based.
> 
> ...


This is spot on. It isn't actually 100% safe on LSPs, that is why it cuts through water spots so easily.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Because it's not safe on LSP, I now ask if Sonax is any good at removing water spots?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

FSE does contain an acid (hence "Kalk Ex" ... aka lime ex). Otherwise it can't disscolve the calciumcarbonate.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information everyone.
Will BSD remove water spots that are a few week old? And light dirt, without causing any swirls?
If not, It'll have to be the other product.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

BradleyW said:


> Thanks for the information everyone.
> Will BSD remove water spots that are a few week old? And light dirt, without causing any swirls?
> If not, It'll have to be the other product.


If you have hardened water spots on your car, using a normal QD to remove these would mean that you're basically using mechanical action to remove; i.e. you'll be pressing too hard.

Wetting the spots with any QD or shampoo will help, but if they are welded on, then that's where products like KC FSE and Optimum MDR will help.

You can try this yourself with a 10% vinegar solution in some water vs a normal QD. As a test to prove the theory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

For protection BSD is the best out there. Any QD you buy will lay down its own protection and will ruin LSP

Here's a list of my favourite QDs

Adams detail spray
ADS Bubblegum and Fruit Twist
Zaino Z6 and Z8
Bouncers Done and Dusted


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kyle 86 said:


> For protection BSD is the best out there. Any QD you buy will lay down its own protection and will ruin LSP
> 
> Here's a list of my favourite QDs
> 
> ...


not all QD's leave protection behind. Z6 and Adams dont leave any protection behind and as i recall done and dusted doesn't ether.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> not all QD's leave protection behind. Z6 and Adams dont leave any protection behind and as i recall done and dusted doesn't ether.


Almost certain done/dusted does. Have seen beading shots from it on here quite a few times. Believe Adams QD leaves a layer of protection behind also from my own experience. No idea about zaino as I haven't used that one.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

So let me get this straight. If I wash my car, then apply CarPro Hydr02 whilst wet, then dry off the car with a towel and BSD to aid drying / remove water marks, will it ruin the Hydr02?

BSD product detail says it "freshens up existing waxes", so surely it's LSP safe right?

Thank you.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BradleyW said:


> So let me get this straight. If I wash my car, then apply CarPro Hydr02 whilst wet, then dry off the car with a towel and BSD to aid drying / remove water marks, will it ruin the Hydr02?
> 
> BSD product detail says it "freshens up existing waxes", so surely it's LSP safe right?
> 
> Thank you.


No it shouldn't bradley. It will sit on top of the hydro2 and act as a sacrificial layer (Assuming the hydro2 has bonded properly).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> No it shouldn't bradley. It will sit on top of the hydro2 and act as a sacrificial layer (Assuming the hydro2 has bonded properly).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Lovely stuff, thank you.

As a side note, is it normal for a Lambskin wash mitt to feel a bit fluffy/bushy and "lugged up" after use? Can't seem to find an answer on the web.

Washed the car with it using BTBM. Washed under warm water and left to air dry for a few days. No harsh chemicals or force drying.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Almost certain done/dusted does. Have seen beading shots from it on here quite a few times. Believe Adams QD leaves a layer of protection behind also from my own experience. No idea about zaino as I haven't used that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


yea you may be right about done and dusted, adams doesn't although i recall the new one does. just because a product beads doesn't mean it adds protection. Paint thats just polished can bead


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> yea you may be right about done and dusted, adams doesn't although i recall the new one does. just because a product beads doesn't mean it adds protection. Paint thats just polished can bead


True cheeky, just going off the before and after when I have used it on any cars I have done. Although not a massive change, I have seen a lift in water repellancy on a previously waxed car when wiped down with Adam's but didn't think of the versions. I have the pink original one but they could change with different versions possibly.

I do like the Adam's qd regardless. It is a lovely no nonsense detail spray that's nice to use and leaves the paint slick.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BradleyW said:


> Lovely stuff, thank you.
> 
> As a side note, is it normal for a Lambskin wash mitt to feel a bit fluffy/bushy and "lugged up" after use? Can't seem to find an answer on the web.
> 
> Washed the car with it using BTBM. Washed under warm water and left to air dry for a few days. No harsh chemicals or force drying.


From memory the Fecks long pile merino wool mitt done this after every use when I was testing it out. Was perfectly normal and once back in the shampoo bucket it will untangle and soften up again.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> True cheeky, just going off the before and after when I have used it on any cars I have done. Although not a massive change, I have seen a lift in water repellancy on a previously waxed car when wiped down with Adam's but didn't think of the versions. I have the pink original one but they could change with different versions possibly.
> 
> I do like the Adam's qd regardless. It is a lovely no nonsense detail spray that's nice to use and leaves the paint slick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


the Adams is very under rated, and its not that expensive.it is a nice QD. although i havent used the new one yet.


----------

